# Dumbo and plummet



## sacredmurk (Jul 9, 2018)

So I brought plummet home a few minutes ago and look at what he's doing already  she's not even out of the bag and he's already showing off.https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b4e4919999d1/20180717_125227.mp4

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------

